# 3 Little Pigs Coffee Corner, Black Truffle- 52 Warren Street



## Hockie (Nov 26, 2010)

I often pop in here for a browse of the clothes and accessories- but recently had my first coffee here too. It's a unique set up as Black Truffle is primarily a retailer, but now they have a great little coffee corner too.

I was wondering what the standard of the coffee would be, but was really impressed with my flat white. The flavour was rich and creamy-double ristretto as standard. Now that they are opening from 8am I will definitely be popping in again on my way to work.

The barista is really friendly, and though I was originally going to get my coffee to go I decided to drink in and watch a video demonstration of an aeropress with him.

Overall really enjoyed it- Has anyone else tried the coffee here?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Am I right in assuming this is in London?

If so, my wife works in the area, I'll send her in for a recce.


----------



## Hockie (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes you'd be right in assuming it's in London.

If your wife's in the area then yes, do.

A great coffee and, well, I'm not sure if it's a good thing, but womens shoes and accessories to peruse and if you can't help yourself, purchase.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've now ticked Three Little Pigs coffee corner at Black Truffle off my list, and I'm really glad I finally made it in to visit

Michael and Gabrielle were great hosts and pulled lovely shots of the Nude Espresso East Blend on their (new) retro-styled Faema machine.

Recently re-positioned and now facing the window, the moveable counter holds a number of cookies and cakes as well as their Mazzer grinder. With seating for 3 inside (the 3 little pigs perhaps?) and a small pavement seating area outside you can stay a while or grab a coffee to go.

Situated in NoFo ((North Fitzrovia) this cafe is literally a couple of minutes walk from Warren Street station (Northern and Victoria lines)

The shop is beautifully turned out with hats, shoes, sunglasses and jewellery on display and all for sale

Black Truffle also holds shoe making classes and courses in millinery, corsetry and tutu making in theor downstairs classroom

I left £25 lighter (thanks to my wife taking interest in a pair of pumps) but with a great coffee taste in my mouth.

Michael was pulling sweet shots today and knew his customers orders.

The extensive menu is very reasonably priced, with Macchiatos for £1.80 and Flat Whites for £2.20

I'll be popping in more frequently now that I know how accessible this is and that their coffee is of a really high standard.

If you're in the area do pop in.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a bag of Nude 'East' Blend resting at the mo, was roasted on 13th.

Cant wait to try


----------

